# Canon 7D & Sigma 8-16mm Softness



## FPG (Jun 17, 2013)

Could use some friendly helpful counsel here. Prepping to shoot some small interiors so I thought I'd do some test shoots in my basement with my Sigma 8-16mm lens.

Seems like the images are incredibly soft and I'm wondering if it's me, my settings or a quality issue with this particular lens. So I did a test shot in camera JPG and .CR2 with two different lenses (Sigma 8-16mm wide and Sigma 18-200mm zoom) for comparison. Everything shot at f8, ISO 200.

Zoom in/preview at 100% in your browser for best comparison.

8-16mm-CameraJPG.jpg
8-16mm-CameraRAWCR2-SavedAsJPG.jpg

ZoomLens-CameraJPG.jpg
ZoomLens-CameraRAWCR2-SavedAsJPG.jpg

Notice the other lens (the zoom lens) is much crisper? the CR2s are also crisper than their JPG counterparts.

Surprised at the noise too for 200 ISO in AV mode.

I also noticed if I left the Canon 7D to wide open autofocus the focus was horrible. I actually got best results from assigning a specific spot mid-range in the field. Maybe I am off with that thinking?

Should I adjust my settings or contact Sigma? THANKS!!!


----------



## Surfwooder (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi,  Sigma has always had problems with Canon.  Canon does not share information.  I have read where Sigma has asked for the lens an body to be sent in for cal to each other.  I'm guessing the camera may need to be adjusted for front/back focus.


----------

